# Happy Birthday, sign here pls!



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

So my birthday was on NY Eve. I at least got a Happy Birthday this year, last year my husband said, "I don't do birthdays". This year after the happy birthday I found out one of my husbands friends, one I thought I could trust and who said he was my friend, had forwarded all of the emails that I sent him, to my husband. There were only like 3, but I had confided in him how I felt and what being married to my husband this whole year was like. I was honest without putting my husband down. But I was like, wow. What a douche. 
My divorce has been on and off since our 2 month wedding anniversary. I was a month pregnant at the time. My entire pregnancy I spent alone and in shambles. I don't hate my stbx, actually, I still love him so much. But, I have never been more hurt in my life. To make matters worse, we live in a tiny community. Its been so rough but the first thing on my list is to get those papers signed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How long have you been married?

You were wrong in trying to make one of your husband's friends your confidant. Leave his freinds out of your personal problems.


----------



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

Married a little over a year. Yeah no kidding. Its not like I approached him or anything, but you're right. Now I see what an idiot I was. He was just the narc, and I was the idiot. But I honestly didn't say anything new to him that I didn't already tell my husband.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

So have you filed for divorce?


----------

